
Valley Newbies: What Slowdown? - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/berkeley_grads_job_market_looks_great_from_where_we_re_standing
======
cbryan
I'll admit, I'm a bit spooked that that all of my work is going to dry up
suddenly because of the big bad recession. But I haven't noticed anything yet;
I still have contract work and people pestering me for a resume.

How's everyone else doing?

~~~
thaumaturgy
I'm swamped. I pulled yet another all-nighter last night, I think my third so
far this month. I'm still falling behind on projects.

I think I've finally made the decision to end my part-time job and go full-on
into consulting and development. It's kinda spooky, 'cause as a friend said,
now I'm getting on the high wire and the safety net's gone.

But, I just can't squeeze any more time out of the day.

Most of my clients have seen shorter revenues lately, and I know at least a
couple other folks in the tech industry that are having trouble. I suspect
that what the recession is doing at the moment is thinning the herd, laying
off those with weaker skill sets while keeping the remainder pretty busy.

